#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Opeens gebanned op maroc chat

## powerroses

Hallo lieve mensen,

Voor ik het wist werd ik gebanned op de chat en kreeg ik de melding: "powerroses is verwijderd door marocsecur" en "you have been kicked from #maroc.nl". Ik heb helemaal niets gedaan, was net in de chat en werd direct geblokkeerd. 

Kan ismand vd moderators dit ongedaan maken? Want het gaat hier zeker om een fout..

Gr Powerroses

----------


## SportFreak

Heeft geen nu om een reactie te plaatsen ..ze reageren toch niet op je verzoek

----------


## Nora92

Nee idd

----------


## Joey van Sloten

Is daar dan ook geen duidelijke reden voor gegeven?

----------


## SamirPlus

Moderation gebeurt in moderation. :P

Of helemaal niet...

Ik vind het zielig, maar als ik soms zo mensen bezig zie online, dan kan ik wel begrijpen dat sommige mensen hun "macht" misbruiken en doorgeslagen zijn. :P

Groetjes en veel plezier verder,  :knipoog:

----------

